# The Reset and the Art of the Denver Airport



## Plissken (Sep 14, 2020)

I was thinking about the murals at the Denver Airport and the reset/catastrophe/mudflood this summer.  I went to the Denver Airport website to see if I could get some good images of the murals to look over and I found some other things that are more startling to me than the murals. 

*DUAL MERIDIAN*

_source_​
This is just half of the art installation by artist David Griggs.  We have sand, we have huge wave structures getting ready to crash to the earth.  The shading of the continents is interesting as well.  Here is the whole installation:


Obviously an important piece as they located it in the central core of the Airport concourse. 

Official artistic explanation:

_“Dual Meridian” reaches up into the volume of the space with a *66’ titanium arch*. The arch connects the two sides of the concourse, describing a line drawn in space and suggesting an orbit over evolving modes of transportation. The installation celebrates travel and embraces transportation technology. It expresses the multiple dimensions of travel by embodying the evolution of transportation._
_While one side of the artwork uses recycled rail and indigenous Colorado stone to reflect an iron-age sensibility about travel, the other side presents a tiled world mosaic and futuristic fiberglass forms to reveal the space-age spectacle of flight. Bridging these sensibilities is the titanium arch; a distant orbit from some future mode of transportation. Upon this arch is attached a brilliant red “kite”, a vehicle from the future; an artful signifier for the romance of travel and the dream of flight._

Here is the "kite":

So a kite is a vehicle for the future?  When I first saw this part of the installation I thought rocket, meteor, the sun doing crazy things, but a kite?  The kite is obviously headed somewhere on that 66 foot arch (33 feet on each side of it is a coincidence too!)  It's destination:


More sand, and those pipes sticking up remind me of impact debris shooting up and the lines radiating from that spot re-enforce that visual.  The twisted tracks remind me of all those civil war photos with messed up ties. 














_info__ + __more pics_​
 Did you guys catch why they named it "Dual Meridian" of all things?  If you can figure it out, let me know.

Coming back after summer break with a full-on tinfoil hat wearing look at some art.   Wait! There is more.



*Colorado River*​ This piece by artist Wopo Holup is an aerial map of the Colorado River. Gold Lichtenberg figures!!  Were these formed in whatever catastrophe befell Western North America, made the Grand Canyon, and changed all of the maps?


_More pics__ + __info_








*BEACON*
​Created by artist Steve Gardner located on the west side of the fire station that services the airport.   According to the artist, a symbolic beam of light and energy is projected outward and over neighborhood and airport streets, symbolizing the firefighters’ vigilance and protection of the communities they serve. The piece also includes glass cast reliefs of the equipment and tools that the firefighters use.

 Maltese cross and what looks like the sun flaring or producing a micro nova?   At the fire station?  Check out the equipment around the center disc some of the equipment is recognizable some of it is not.  Again with the name.  Beacon for what?





_Info on Beacon__ +__More Pics of Beacon_



*Other Art *​These next few just reinforce the themes.

"Water in all of its states"

_Water info_





"Strange Continents"

_info_​
Yep.  Pretty strange... continents.



"Deep Time / Deep Space, A Subterranean Journey"

_info_​
"Deep Time / Deep Space, A Subterranean Journey" is a mile-long light and sculpture installation sited in the inbound train tunnel. The work is inspired by Colorado's industrial and social history and transforms the tunnel with images drawn from related environments including a mineshaft, a cave and deep space. Train riders experience animated sculptural forms from miners' pickaxes to hovering satellites. Made of more than 5,000 feet of conduit, strips of reflective sheeting, construction materials, steel shapes and light, the highly sophisticated sequence of lighting effects is controlled by an industrial computer and sensor system traditionally used to automate factory assembly lines.  

Is anyone else imagining Willie Wonka in the boat tunnel?  Gene Wilder should be the voice on these trains.



"En-Route"


_More pics_​
What do you suppose this is really about? Lots of these images fit some of our themes, war of the gods, patterns all over the place that make no sense.



*The Murals*​
"Children of the World Dream of Peace"

​I always thought these were what TPTB had in store for us but maybe it's what has already happened. Notice the buildings look like the damage in the burned American Cities like Chicago and San Francisco. The refugees are mostly children like on the Orphan Train videos. Notice the children given to the soldier are sleeping and healthy.

​On this one, I see the new world order push. Or maybe these are the rivalries they set up during the last reset to keep us busy.  The broken statue of the soldier reminds me of the Civil War statues coming down a few years ago in a Political Correct push to erase history. Lots of kids and no adults again.

_More pics__ + __Children mural info_



"In Peace and Harmony with Nature"

Lots of kids again.  Were these races created in an  Ancient Genetics factory from the three empires that were destroyed and represented in the coffins below.  What seed are they planting?


Here we have more orphans, fires, something crazy happening to the city in the distance.  We finally see a couple of adults in coffins.  I believe they represent the cultures that were destroyed and possibly used to create more races.  We see a representative from the high African Culture and a Native American.  The third coffin holds a Germanic/Slavic looking child, representing ???.  Is she younger because they are a younger civilization.  I don't think it is a coincidence they are on the same painting with endangered species.

_More pics_
_Peace and harmony info_
_Denver Post Article about Art and costs_
Anyway. Lots of my own opinions and crazy thoughts.  Add your own tinfoil below.

 Plissken





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-07 01:58:12Reaction Score: 27


In March 2019 the airport unveiled an animated, talking gargoyle in the middle of one of the concourses. The gargoyle interacts with passengers and jokes about the supposed conspiracies connected to the airport.

_Reverse psychology? DIA basically admitted the construction is for Illuminati tunnels (and Blucifer is in on it)_
*Don't forget Mr. Blucifer*

_Blue Mustang - Wikipedia_
Construction was a mammoth undertaking. At its peak, 300,000 cubic yards of dirt were moved daily to prepare the new site for construction, for a total of 110 million cubic yards moved.

_Denver International Airport Celebrates 20th Anniversary_
*KD:* Wondering what they really built there, below the visible portion of the installation.

They are not even hiding: New World Airport, Most Worshipful _(feeling or showing reverence and adoration ) ..._


Additionally, I would like to find out what we had at the same location, let’s say 400 years ago.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-10-07 13:45:03Reaction Score: 3


For me, this is a perfect example of how to keep the obvious hidden in plain sight.

By engaging in 'conspiracy theorists' ideas and in playing along with 'conspiracy theories', TPTB know the brainwashed masses will see any questioning as simply conspiracy nut stupidity, whilst  continuing their secret agendas in plain sight. 

Anyone even slightly awake should be able to stop and wonder WTF is going on here? But it seems not   

Great thread by the way!


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-10-07 14:27:23Reaction Score: 9


Reverse psychology for sure.
It's rather a pathetic campaign, but sadly effective for the lovable masses.
I don't know if I should weep or yell in furor.
JWW


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lostcauseDate: 2019-10-07 15:07:54Reaction Score: 5


Supposedly there are many underground levels at DIA.  I can't vouch for the accuracy of the following, since it comes from a conspiracy website, and the source is supposedly the mysterious Phil Schneider, who believed that there were aliens living underground.  So tune out the source and the part about the aliens and focus on the underground levels.  

_[Phil Schneider] pointed out many things to me, such as, on the lowest level we could go into in the underground was very hot, not cool like a basement. He said it was hot because there were many level below it and the heat from there was rising from below us.   As told to me by a person that worked with one of the construction companies, there are five secret underground buildings with a depth of from 75 to 120 feet on each one, all with interconnecting tunnels to each other and with 2.50 to 3.00 mile long and 16 feet wide.   He looked at the electrical panels as we passed them and a crew of electricians were working on the panels and he said they were N.S.A. and that the size of the panels would indicate that there were *at least eight levels below this lowest level* and that we were on in the the Denver International Airport underground.  Secret Alex Christopher photos from beneath Denver International Airport - The DIA Conspiracy Files_

The same article also says that construction had been going on at DIA since the early '80s.  Which seems very strange to me since the land wasn't even acquired until 1988.  And the article also mentions a number of abandoned sections, like they had been there a long time, but the photos were supposedly take in 1994 before the airport was even open.
_Most of the areas are not being used, dead baggage equipment, long highways, many chain link fences and locked up fences that lead to lower levels and to what I know not. Many large open areas are not being used. Many large fenced in areas are not being used. _

If you notice, the roof of DIA is just a series of tents.  They aren't worried about heat escaping.  

Ok, if you really want to go into kookie la-la conspiracy land, listen to this theory of Alex Christopher. 
_all the symbolism that is apparent in the layout of the new Denver airport says that it is a control center for world control. There is a lot of “secret society” symbology at the airport. We started researching all of this to find out what it all means. It’s all very scary. A gentlemen by the name of AL Bielek, who has been involved in some very unusual government projects in the past, told me that the Denver area is where the establishment of the Western sector of the New World Order will be in the United States.  __http://www.subterraneanbases.com/interview-with-alex-christopher/_


----------



## Firefly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FireflyDate: 2019-10-07 20:10:06Reaction Score: 7


The "On-Route" mural reminds me of some of the creepy stuff in the Gotthard Tunnel Opening Ceremony.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Aply1985Date: 2019-10-07 20:31:09Reaction Score: 1




Plissken said:


> I was thinking about the murals at the Denver Airport and the reset/catastrophe/mudflood this summer.  I went to the Denver Airport website to see if I could get some good images of the murals to look over and I found some other things that are more startling to me than the murals.
> 
> *DUAL MERIDIAN*
> View attachment 30976
> ...


This memorial plate is wired


What language down plate from photo written? Alians, masonic or other?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lostcauseDate: 2019-10-07 20:33:19Reaction Score: 2


The lower plate looks like it is in Braille, for blind people.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-07 20:41:44Reaction Score: 3


Denver International Airport and Its Murals


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Aply1985Date: 2019-10-07 20:43:47Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> In March 2019 the airport unveiled an animated, talking gargoyle in the middle of one of the concourses. The gargoyle interacts with passengers and jokes about the supposed conspiracies connected to the airport.
> 
> _Reverse psychology? DIA basically admitted the construction is for Illuminati tunnels (and Blucifer is in on it)_
> *Don't forget Mr. Blucifer*
> ...


If you count date on plate 19 1994 = 1+9+1+9+9+4=33
How many levels Masons/Illuminati have?  Yes 33


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-10-07 21:29:09Reaction Score: 1




Plissken said:


> I always thought these were what TPTB had in store for us but maybe it's what has already happened


Absolutely, and it really makes more sense to have coded messages about the past, as opposed to the future, for many obvious reasons. I wonder how many "prophecies" are just that and misinterpreted.

The fact that doesn't occur to most people (myself included for most of my life) shows how ingrained the belief is that we are living in the peak of civilization and it was more or less a straight arrow of progress forward.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2019-10-07 21:50:05Reaction Score: 7


One question: How do the artists who create these works know about these themes? Are they part of some secret society or have inside information from someone who is part of these societies and, based on that information, create their work? What's more, would Modern Art be a way of covering up information about our current way of life, technology, architecture so it privileges irrationalism, the abstract over realism? That to me is a mystery.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-10-07 22:10:34Reaction Score: 6




EUAFU said:


> One question: How do the artists who create these works know about these themes? Are they part of some secret society or have inside information from someone who is part of these societies and, based on that information, create their work? What's more, would Modern Art be a way of covering up information about our current way of life, technology, architecture so it privileges irrationalism, the abstract over realism? That to me is a mystery.


These are great questions without simple answers. Like messages in our mass media, sometimes these things are unbeknownst to the artist themselves. Collective unconscious manifesting in a sense. I mean, if I had any artistic talent at all, I'm pretty sure my stuff would end up paralleling some of these themes and I don't know a damn thing!

Basically, it's a big world and I think you can find many artists out there to complete a work that fits with the themes you're trying to convey without having to give the artist a brief history of the occulted world. The question as always is, who is the "you" I'm talking about? This is probably more important than the "why" but also possibly more unknowable.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2019-10-07 23:56:43Reaction Score: 2




Banta said:


> These are great questions without simple answers. Like messages in our mass media, sometimes these things are unbeknownst to the artist themselves. Collective unconscious manifesting in a sense. I mean, if I had any artistic talent at all, I'm pretty sure my stuff would end up paralleling some of these themes and I don't know a damn thing!
> 
> Basically, it's a big world and I think you can find many artists out there to complete a work that fits with the themes you're trying to convey without having to give the artist a brief history of the occulted world. The question as always is, who is the "you" I'm talking about? This is probably more important than the "why" but also possibly more unknowable.


You must be right about that. There are thousands of artists and they create thousands of works, so it shouldn't be hard to find one that creates something that develops a narrative that fits what the contractor wants.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2019-10-08 11:39:51Reaction Score: 9


I think it is entirely possible Colorado is one of the 'safe' places for the next reset. There is precedent for predictive programming / hiding is plain sight in culture also:

Has anyone read Atlas Shrugged, by Ayn Rand? I am sure lots of people have thoughts on Ayn Rand, of which I probably agree with most.

Nonetheless, Colorado is frequently referred to as the Holy Land for the elite. 

The books concluding with the Elite all finding their way to a safe recluse for the elite that hides them from the rest of the world called Galts Gulch.

Whilst reading Atlas Shrugged is TIME CONSUMING - AND PAINFUL AT POINTS (I would also add, at times interesting, and ultimately I am glad I read), there is a fair summary of Colorado / Galts Gulch at the attached link:

Galt's Gulch - Conservapedia


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-10-08 11:48:43Reaction Score: 6




Bear Claw said:


> I think it is entirely possible Colorado is one of the 'safe' places for the next reset. There is precedent for predictive programming / hiding is plain sight in culture also:


Well, Denver is called the Mile High city after all. It's almost 6,000 feet above sea level. If reset-level catastrophes are actually a thing, what with flooding/tsunamis being a potential cause of massive devastation, Denver is about as good a place as any to be in. It's also far inland, and not prone to earthquakes.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2019-10-08 12:10:22Reaction Score: 5




zxcv0 said:


> Well, Denver is called the Mile High city after all. It's almost 6,000 feet above sea level. If reset-level catastrophes are actually a thing, what with flooding/tsunamis being a potential cause of massive devastation, Denver is about as good a place as any to be in. It's also far inland, and not prone to earthquakes.


Ah I was really hoping my 152m above sea level house nestled in the Chilterns far from the sea was going to suffice  but that blows me out the water.

Nonetheless, and perhaps strangely, despite never having been there or having any reason for it, I have deep within my soul always had a bit of a longing to live in Boulder Colorado. Wonder if its me intuiting summat! 

I do wonder though whether there is any relevance to the Biblical promise that a flood wouldn't be used again. I would perhaps err towards any reset being different. Possibly to do with energy centres etc.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-10-08 12:19:21Reaction Score: 3




Plissken said:


> I was thinking about the murals at the Denver Airport and the reset/catastrophe/mudflood this summer.  I went to the Denver Airport website to see if I could get some good images of the murals to look over and I found some other things that are more startling to me than the murals.
> 
> *DUAL MERIDIAN*
> View attachment 30976
> ...


Don't have an answer personally, but we currently have a dual meridian of sorts. Today the line running down through Greenwich, UK (at 0 degrees longitude) is called the prime meridian, though this hasn't always been the case. Supposedly in the ancient world - whatever that means these days - it ran through Giza.

We should keep in mind that the prime meridian is an arbitrary line. Any line from any point can be said to be the prime meridian. So it could be that Denver is being positioned as the future prime meridian, much in the same way that Greenwich (London) took over from Giza.



Bear Claw said:


> Ah I was really hoping my 152m above sea level house nestled in the Chilterns far from the sea was going to suffice  but that blows me out the water.
> 
> Nonetheless, and perhaps strangely, despite never having been there or having any reason for it, I have deep within my soul always had a bit of a longing to live in Boulder Colorado. Wonder if its me intuiting summat!
> 
> I do wonder though whether there is any relevance to the Biblical promise that a flood wouldn't be used again. I would perhaps err towards any reset being different. Possibly to do with energy centres etc.


Same! Although I think mine has to do with the influence of South Park on my youth.

Your guess is as good as mine regarding what a potential reset might look like. I don't like the sound of any possibilities if I'm being perfectly honest!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-08 15:02:02Reaction Score: 3


I live in Montrose near the Black Canyon of the Gunnison. Lived in Boulder and Denver area for about ten years. Busy with people now. Denver is at 5280 ft, Montrose is at 5880.
I'm sure water will be playing a part, but this is a transformation by FIRE.
Could try to hide or fantasize about some dystopian future, but I'm going to go with it. Use it. Otherwise the granite of the BCotG could withstand a lot. If I had twenty minutes to get there...
Anyway, if someone comes out this way to visit... Got a couch you can crash on for a few days anyway.

	Post automatically merged: 10/8/19

And we could watch some South Park. Beautiful up there near Fairplay right now with the aspen leaves changing color.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-08 15:20:20Reaction Score: 3


So this airport on land that is about a mile above sea level and yet it has immense underground workings underneath it so presumably all in reality above sea level as it is today. Feels nonsensical to me.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2019-10-08 15:29:18Reaction Score: 3


Does this airport act as a bunker to protect an elite from a global cataclysm? And are there underground tunnels that lead to other locations? Well, I would really like to survive to witness what would happen after this destruction.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2019-10-08 15:45:21Reaction Score: 2




EUAFU said:


> Does this airport act as a bunker to protect an elite from a global cataclysm? And are there underground tunnels that lead to other locations? Well, I would really like to survive to witness what would happen after this destruction.


LoL. I am writing a sci-fi series, which admittedly I don't know how it is going to end. But one notion I bandy about is that the elite go underground to avoid a cataclysm. Which never materialises, and the poor stuck above ground just concrete them in.

As mentioned by jd755 - otherwise it is just nonsensical. Unless I am missing something


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-10-08 16:55:02Reaction Score: 1


It may be above see level, but perhaps to survive the reset, you need to be above water, but undercover to enable you to breath, perhaps until the atmosphere settles?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-08 17:19:47Reaction Score: 6




Timeshifter said:


> It may be above see level, but perhaps to survive the reset, you need to be above water, but undercover to enable you to breath, perhaps until the atmosphere settles?


What if it's not a physical thing but a mental, spiritual, dimensional thing? 
Does the geology have a part in this notion?


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2019-10-08 19:09:13Reaction Score: 5


They should not have chosen this place just because it is tall but because it is rocky (I don't know if it is rocky). The flood is not the main one. The worst must be Plasma storms and for that they need bunkers. People in Pompeii and Herculaneum are said to have been petrified by Plasma, and the volcano only covered them with ashes. I find it strange that the people in Herculaneum and Pompeii are in those positions and even animals with great hearing petrified in everyday positions (a dog having fun rubbing the ground) that do not indicate that they were observing any Eruptions let alone the advancement of super hot ashes. But I'm new to this so I must be talking about what everyone here already knows about it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: msgoikeDate: 2019-10-08 19:14:34Reaction Score: 12


This Is also interesting


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lostcauseDate: 2019-10-09 02:02:57Reaction Score: 6


I have a theory about the underground buildings at DIA.  First, watch this video entitled
Secret Underground Construction At DIA Pt1 .  "_A construction worker is interviewed and explains his experience working on secret underground buildings connected to Denver International Airport that were completed before the DIA terminal was started._"  The sound is horrible and his drawing skills are primitive, but he sounds credible.  Also Part2.

Now, pull up Google maps and look at DIA.  Just south of Pena Blvd, off the Jackson Gap exit, is this strange sight.  It looks like 3 large rectangular piles of dirt, about 20 feet high.  And next to that, it looks like large chunks of concrete.  I think the underground buildings are underneath these piles of dirt.

Why would the airport just leave big piles of dirt near the freeway?  The area would be better used for remote parking or for industrial warehouses.  I think something is being hidden.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tobyahDate: 2019-10-09 05:28:16Reaction Score: 5


DIA is a spaceport for launches to off terra destinations. It will be activated in due time. The local art is a mindset being induced in those who are paying for the spaceport but who will not be users of it; except as fertilizer for that mindset in others. I.e. for only 10 million dollars you can go to Mars. Oops! That one didn't make it. Who's next? Barnum and Bailey syndrome.
There are reasons that the reserve currency of the world is the US$ and that the US operates a system based on ever expanding debt. Within such a system that debt is valued as an asset, and not as a liability, to be leveraged in the creation of more debt over and over again. All money, that is fictional money, the US$, is used to create more currency to pay for socalled black budget projects which are part of a multi century operation for plans in progress for eons.
'We will become like gods'! And YOU are going to pay for it.
The orbs being seen all over the planet have been around for decades. Earth manufactured with off earth tech. There is nothing new, either, about the hypersonics being developed now for weapons. We have had that since the Concorde. The rich gladly paid for that tech development and production.
You can be sure that every visitor to Denver is suitably 'programmed' using the art, tech wizardry, and social conditions and processing to be suppliant and compliant with what is developing and is just over the horizon.
They are already lining up to give up the assets, dollars, that they have drained from others and leveraged, to buy their one way tickets to Musk City and the flavor of the day.
Does anyone really think that Musk, Bezos, Apple, Google, ETC!!! INC@ are NOT under direct control of the planetary masters???
That these planetary masters give a hoot or a toot about me or you?
Without regard for the deception within the Bible, the Truth still shines through; usury will be used for the escalation of evil to heights impossible to comprehend or admit. It will be allowed to continue to a height not yet seen, known or recorded and then it will fail utterly.
That truth in the Bible lays within a web of lies and is impossible to fully comprehend unless you immerse yourself in that truth and NOT in the lies. If it were possible even the very elect of the saints would be deceived!!!
What IF this RESET is of the heart, mind and soul of humanity and not of the geophysical features of our 'mother' planet Earth; Terra; Tartaryah?
I cannot imagine, don't want to imagine, any conceptual installation more likely to accomplish this than the DIA and related; of which there is much. Unending, in fact, just from Hollywood and Bohemian Grove productions Inc.
It is, DIA, even just in what it incorporates on the surface, in view and above ground, let alone what is hidden behind the memes or below the surface a major, major step towards the reset now imminent.
Hows the weather at your place?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-09 05:34:30Reaction Score: 14




tobyah said:


> DIA is a spaceport for launches to off terra destinations. It will be activated in due time. The local art is a mindset being induced in those who are paying for the spaceport but who will not be users of it; except as fertilizer for that mindset in others. I.e. for only 10 million dollars you can go to Mars.


We are not Reddit or ATS. Please, either provide substantiating explanation for claims like this, or avoid speculations of this magnitude. I am not going to allow this forum to turn into a speculative sci-fi fantasy world.

I do hope you understand.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JustusDate: 2019-10-09 06:17:03Reaction Score: 3


My opinion of the murals is that they represent a chronological progression starting with the founding of the United Nations. In the first scene, all the children of the Earth are beating their weapons into plowshares, as all of the nations did after WW2.

The second mural depicts the Return of War. A long line of mothers mourn their children, while a soldier in a gas mask kills the dove of peace with a sword. No doubt this how the artist envisioned the end of "world peace". 

The third and final mural represents the artist's view of the future after WW3. The population is down and strange creatures fill the Earth. People have magic. 

I suspect the middle mural may be coming soon, as many are turning against the UN, globalism, and world peace.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tobyahDate: 2019-10-09 07:15:51Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> We are not Reddit or ATS. Please, either provide substantiating explanation for claims like this, or avoid speculations of this magnitude. I am not going to allow this forum to turn into a speculative sci-fi fantasy world.
> 
> I do hope you understand.


So, speculation is OK if it is not 'judged' too far out???
There is plenty of fact therein interspersed with some conjecture, at least from your perspective, apparently.
Is that God speaking?
I understand very well that there are critics and that there are censors.
Critics argue and debate what they don't agree with.
Censors just delete it.
Which one are you?

Must have touched the third rail!
Bzzzt!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-09 07:24:55Reaction Score: 2




lostcause said:


> Just south of Pena B It looks like 3 large rectangular piles of dirt, about 20 feet high.  And next to that, it looks like large chunks of concrete.  I think the underground buildings are underneath these piles of dirt.


They look to me to be bund walls. Water storage perhaps, after lining of course not dissimilar to those used on farms. Or vehicle/container storage. Their proximity to the road favours the latter.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-09 07:28:13Reaction Score: 3




tobyah said:


> So, speculation is OK if it is not 'judged' too far out???
> There is plenty of fact therein interspersed with some conjecture, at least from your perspective, apparently.
> Is that God speaking?
> I understand very well that there are critics and that there are censors.
> ...


I’m neither. Don’t have time for this childish stuff. Enjoy other places.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lostcauseDate: 2019-10-09 17:26:10Reaction Score: 5


There is a Colorado Air and Space Port located at what used to be called Front Range Airport, located 3 miles southeast of DIA. _ In 2011, the State of Colorado applied to the FAA to certify Colorado Air and Space Port as a spaceport. The application was approved on August 17, 2018, and announced on August 20, 2018.  _

However, this does not mean it will actually be launching spaceships.  Instead "_it is a legitimizing force for the aerospace industry in Colorado_". So the designation of a "spaceport" is meaningless.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-10 00:42:31Reaction Score: 3




zxcv0 said:


> Well, Denver is called the Mile High city after all. It's almost 6,000 feet above sea level. If reset-level catastrophes are actually a thing, what with flooding/tsunamis being a potential cause of massive devastation, Denver is about as good a place as any to be in. It's also far inland, and not prone to earthquakes.


I reckon we should organise an SH get-together in Denver. Sounds like the perfect spot. We can stay at the airport hotel. (Plus weed is legal). I'd fly in from Oz for that.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-10 14:31:51Reaction Score: 3


Y'all are right about the underground being MASSIVE. DIA is out away from everything and miles around it are undeveloped on top.
Plus the size of the terminals is big enough to bunker soldiers.
Denver is the city in Battlefield Earth, which is a decent read, but not as entertaining (or long) as Mission Earth. Less humor. LRH DID have a sense of humor...
About five hours from me to DIA. Got our first cold snap and a bit of snow last night. Winter not QUITE here yet.
I'd be down with a field trip sometime. SW, Nevada and Utah would be good. Some covert ops.

We might need Snake (Plissken) to get us in and out of some government zones. Whether he's limping or not.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lostcauseDate: 2019-10-12 03:01:57Reaction Score: 8


Right next door (to the west) of DIA is one of the most bizarre places I have ever seen - the Rocky Mountain Arsenal.  This place is massive.  I took a screen grab from Google Maps, and you can barely make out squares on it.  Each square is a section (1 square mile). So it is about 25 square miles.  The whole place is surrounded by a chain link fence with barbed wire on top.  There is only one gate and it closes at night.  You can drive in but you have to stay on the main roads.  You could do a driving tour and see deer and maybe some of the bison herd.  There are only a couple of places you can park, which are near the lakes in the lower middle area.  However, you can walk from there as long as you keep out of sight of the guards (forest rangers driving green pickup trucks).  A couple miles hike will bring you to the abandoned US army headquarters building.  There are old rusty vehicles and lots of deer.  It has a real cold war vibe to it.  Then another mile past that is Rattlesnake Hill, the highest point on the base.  There used to be massive binoculars on each corner of it but they have been vandalized. 

There are internal fences at the Arsenal.  Some of them are to protect the toxic waste areas, and some of them are to keep the bison in.  And there is an active army reserve base on the southern edge.  This is definitely worth researching more and visiting if you get the chance.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2019-10-12 06:01:11Reaction Score: 8


To address KB's concerns my intent is to pass on straight forward basics which form the backbone of police science. We are all investigators by nature and we all will develop a hypothesis. The trick is to understand how to test your hypothesis: This is a brief on how to apply the detectives credo to a hypothesis.

To somebody like KB, a strict interpreter of facts, one has to present a logical case. You cannot go into a court room without either having undeniable proofs in the form of physical evidences, or without enough supportive material that a rational human would agree with your presentation of the case.

A detective (good ones) who know what they are doing, and this also applies to almost all other sciences, most of whom are clueless, will apply the "Null Hypothesis Theorem" to a conjectured theory (called a hypothesis). In other words, you develop a theory about something, and once you do that you then try to destroy it, and you do this because this is exactly what the defense will do in a courtroom. In a nutshell this is the scientific methodology used in criminal investigation by real detectives.

You cannot go to a prosecutor with a crackpot scheme you yourself cannot demonstrate to the prosecutor. No, you have to have shown to your own self that this hair brained theory, however unlikely, is the true truth: OK?  So there's a way to go about doing that and it's by applying destructive testing to your own hair brained crackpot theories, because you only have a theory if you cannot destroy your own hypothesis, or, and this is equally important, or if no other hypothetical explanation weighed upon the scales of the preponderance of evidence is greater.

This is what will determine where the scales of justice tilt towards.

In any detective case you have to form a hypothesize on the case, but there's a methodology to to criminal investigation, it is not a haphazard affair. This is something which is understood but rarely taught in a formalized way. Most detectives and investigators learn this methodology by chance. Only refined Universities and colleges, mostly law related, teach this stuff. So some skilled in the art and tasked with countering the work of independent investigators invented the terms like conspiracy theory. I read that the CIA had actually invented the term conspiracy theory to counter the independent investigators such as *Josiah* *Thompson*, who for example who wrote; "Six Seconds in Dallas." An investigator whose worked on well over 100 murder cases.

Today's law and order shows are not about law and order. They specifically do not teach anything about how to apply the scientific methodology which the law is supposedly founded on to the viewers, but in the real world there's reasons that seasoned detectives ask the questions they do. It's not for no reason that attorneys tell you not to talk to the police. A policeman, detective, and or investigator goes about this with a sort of play book in hand, which is a set of questions with the over arching question supposedly being of what the case really about? Naturally this is the mystery that the investigator is trying to solve, unless of course they already know the answer and are trying to bend you over the table.

When we look at the Denver Airport we should first ask ourselves whether or not a crime has been committed? In other words, is it telling us a story and are we receiving a confession? If we think it's a confession then we have to test the confession against the facts. Naturally this confession will be our own interpretation of what we think that these so called works of art are telling us.

In layman's terms generally speaking the state supposedly must show these four elements before you can be charged with a crime; you have to have committed the crime. You have to have the intent to do the crime. You had to have had a reason (motive) for doing the crime. You have to have had the intent to cause harm.

_Any crime has four basic elements that must be proven before someone can be charged. The elements are 1.) Actus Reus (physical act), 2.) Mens Rea (mental state), 3.) Causation, and 4.) Social Harm. 
What are the basic elements of a crime? |_

I think that it is very clear the Art is talking. Art is meant to talk. That's what art does. Art is a form of communication and this art is on an epic scale. It's clearly depicting an epic events, it's also clearly telling a story, and it clearly was intened to be global in it's scope, and therefore obviously there is/are/were power backing this project and it clearly is very specific about what the story is about, who it is about, and where it will lead.

The official explanations for the art, as explained by the artists themselves are manifestly lies, and no detective or investigator with a plug nickle would swallow those. This is not that unusual. If you have an eyewitness who denies the obvious then you have someone who either is, A, involved in the commission of crime, or, B, is in fear they may become involved or are fearful because of threats. In either case they clearly know more than they are willing to tell. Again, this is basic everyday stuff for any flatfoot.

The Denver Airport consists of art throughout the entire and in all art forms. So we should ask whose interests are served with these art works.  Now this isn't that easy but the entire is a monument. It's a monument to a vision of a reborn world. In destruction there is creation. Do you understand that concept?  To have new the old must die. Now I find it very interesting that two primary things have already been noticed so far. The backbone and pelvis in the architectural design; thus, the back bone which gives birth through the pelvis. Then the observation of the other fictional Bible known as; "Atlas Shrugged." I would suggest you pay close attention to the title itself for it is not by accident.

Ok, well not to drone on, so obviously I am telling you that this is a story about the people who are remaking our world and what their intentions are, and that, yes, there's criminal activity involved of the highest order and that, yes, it is a confession.

	Post automatically merged: 10/12/19

Now to present a real case I'd need a while, like say a couple months and some serious cash along with several paid experienced staff, but that's not happening: Right?

The Bible of the people who created the Denver Airport is "Atlas Shrugged."  This text is again another fictional religious work, though you may not yet see that right at the moment, but like the Bible it has a mission, one of which is dedicated to convincing the unwitting that the rulers deserve the right to rule. So it's a clever and deceitful retelling of the divine rights of kings.

There's only one reason anyone even knows about Ayn Rand and the next new bible she wrote and that's because it's taught and required reading in many high schools today.  Which is not accidental either and the people it's dedicated to making look Christ like are of course those whose names presently begin with B for Billionaire. None of you are John Gault, so get that through your head right now, no you are instead the pigs, the cattle, the thieves that seal from your masters. The ungrateful and unworthy. That's who they see you as being. Make no mistake about that part.

Plan B is to remake the world. That requires a lot of death and dieing on your part and those of your kids so remember where you fit into Bloombergs plan B, because remember these are the people who are running the government and all information reported is done by their propaganda stations, and they also now have total control over all social media. So for most cattle, the brainless and undeserving, all knowledge comes from the voice of their next new Gods. Don't become delusional either. You're never going to be in that club.

Here's where we are right now. This is the beginning of the destruction phase. This is "Now" our present time. Each of these images are just stuffed full of iconography. Three birds; a penguin in a glass box (extinct), an unidentified bird in another box, and the bird of paradise in a semi enclosed box, so maybe not extinct yet. Whale bleeding from the mouth (dead whales everywhere). The sea turtle (The Fabian Society) and always figures in anything like this, usually with the owl. Now it looks like there's three dead races are forecast: African, First Peoples of South and North America, and interestingly European White. Three females, three males, three birds. Lots of three's huh? Really need to go deep with these.


	Post automatically merged: 10/12/19



lostcause said:


> Right next door (to the west) of DIA is one of the most bizarre places I have ever seen - the Rocky Mountain Arsenal.  This place is massive.  I took a screen grab from Google Maps, and you can barely make out squares on it.  Each square is a section (1 square mile). So it is about 25 square miles.  The whole place is surrounded by a chain link fence with barbed wire on top.  There is only one gate and it closes at night.  You can drive in but you have to stay on the main roads.  You could do a driving tour and see deer and maybe some of the bison herd.  There are only a couple of places you can park, which are near the lakes in the lower middle area.  However, you can walk from there as long as you keep out of sight of the guards (forest rangers driving green pickup trucks).  A couple miles hike will bring you to the abandoned US army headquarters building.  There are old rusty vehicles and lots of deer.  It has a real cold war vibe to it.  Then another mile past that is Rattlesnake Hill, the highest point on the base.  There used to be massive binoculars on each corner of it but they have been vandalized.
> 
> There are internal fences at the Arsenal.  Some of them are to protect the toxic waste areas, and some of them are to keep the bison in.  And there is an active army reserve base on the southern edge.  This is definitely worth researching more and visiting if you get the chance.
> 
> View attachment 31466View attachment 31467


Thanks much, this answers the Bison head in the first image I re-posted then. I had no idea the connection was that directly related.
PS: Just realized the Bison has a ring around it's neck. The Ring....it's a biggy... Home Security, Movies, Cartoons, and even Porn. Like cattle, like the Bison, ring around your necks; ah, for your own safety of course.  Reminds me disturbingly of another Atlas. Cloud Atlas the movie. If you've seen that film you might recall what they do to remove the collar of the slaves.


----------



## _harris (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: 0harris0Date: 2019-10-12 09:45:26Reaction Score: 5




lostcause said:


> The lower plate looks like it is in Braille, for blind people.


i looks like braille but something's up with it,.... not all the letters are the same configuration as regular braille... i tried to translate the top line "ADEV_ AIT_NAL"
the "_" representing a backwards braille "Q" without any other letter denomination
it must be encoded braille... very odd.. doesn't read in either direction (or upside down..)


Dielectric said:


> Three birds; a penguin in a glass box (extinct), an unidentified bird in another box, and the bird of paradise in a semi enclosed box


"Great Auk, Extinct: 1844", "Passenger Pigeon, Extinct: 1914", "Quetzal, Extinct: ?"

the quetzal is an amazonian bird, strong reference to the destruction of amazon... (still so relevant ) dead people represent Africa (slavery/ general murdering), Native America (murdering) and European innocents (WW2 mudering), the 3 girls, 3 boys is equality, maybe the artist needed 3 skin colours for equality also....
pretty sure that picture is simply showing the devastation caused by us and the need for change!

the large wall murals are 2 sets of 2 paintings each (1 smaller painting followed by a large one!)

one shows environmental destruction and human death, then the seed of life and the animals are happy
the other artwork shows war/oppression/darkness, then peace/armistice/no war

i don't think these paintings are as sinister as they seems. here's an interview with the artist:
INTERVIEW: Leo Tanguma | zingmagazine

and what his other artwork is like (very similar!):
Murals  | leotanguma

i would say the whole airport plan/ concept and the other art pieces are the really odd ones!
(and that ENCODED BRAILLE!!!!)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-12 10:05:16Reaction Score: 2


The other half of the mural.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-10-12 17:40:04Reaction Score: 10




Plissken said:


> More sand, and those pipes sticking up remind me of impact debris shooting up and the lines radiating from that spot re-enforce that visual.


Could it be a cloudbuster?

  


Firefly said:


> The "On-Route" mural reminds me of some of the creepy stuff in the Gotthard Tunnel Opening Ceremony.


That ceremony was so disturbing, I could never watch the whole thing. And yet it's also really stupid because it's just SO awful and over-the-top just to open up a damn tunnel. Why couldn't they cut a red ribbon and drink champagne, like normal humans?


----------



## Samson4prez (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Samson4prezDate: 2019-10-12 18:22:24Reaction Score: 5




Banta said:


> These are great questions without simple answers. Like messages in our mass media, sometimes these things are unbeknownst to the artist themselves. Collective unconscious manifesting in a sense. I mean, if I had any artistic talent at all, I'm pretty sure my stuff would end up paralleling some of these themes and I don't know a damn thing!
> 
> Basically, it's a big world and I think you can find many artists out there to complete a work that fits with the themes you're trying to convey without having to give the artist a brief history of the occulted world. The question as always is, who is the "you" I'm talking about? This is probably more important than the "why" but also possibly more unknowable.


Has anyone else noticed the bird in the glass box is labeled *Quetzalcoatl* in the child nwo murals featuring the coffins of the African girl and German Jewish/Christian Greta... what does that mean in reference to the Aztec/Mayans and feathered serpent


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-12 18:50:35Reaction Score: 7




Samson4prez said:


> Has anyone else noticed the bird in the glass box is labeled *Quetzalcoatl* in the child nwo murals featuring the coffins of the African girl and German Jewish/Christian Greta... what does that mean in reference to the Aztec/Mayans and feathered serpent


Bird snake is what that is. Feathered serpent that flies.
Sort of represents Kundalini or psychic powers manifesting. Like the uraeus on the brow of the pharaoh.
The death of magic. Imagination or vision in a BOX. TELEVISION.
Just extrapolating.

It's just quetzal, btw. Which might parallel the Phoenix. But it's in the process of being boxed up.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: in cahootsDate: 2019-10-12 19:34:50Reaction Score: 8




Samson4prez said:


> Has anyone else noticed the bird in the glass box is labeled *Quetzalcoatl* in the child nwo murals featuring the coffins of the African girl and German Jewish/Christian Greta... what does that mean in reference to the Aztec/Mayans and feathered serpent


Quetzalcoatl, or Kukulkan (same meaning in Mayan) is ancient MesoAmerican Jesus (born to a virgin who dreamt of god, reforged mankind). The Aztecs mistook colonist Cortes for the second coming of Quetzal - actually pretty similar to the story with the Incan Viracocha - Quetzal/Kulkulkan/Vira were all bringers of learning of the stars and agriculture and music and architecture, long-bearded, white-skinned men who rode the waves to shore and travelled those lands teaching. Eventually, they leave those peoples, but promise to return. There is reason to believe the myths surrounding the different culture hero deities of these races all describe the same person or group of people "raising up" the mesoamericans to a state of high civilization by revealing secrets and guiding them. The parallels of the Viracocha story to the concerns of SH are many: the first generation of humans he created were "stupid giants"; he orchestrated flood resets; I am sure there is more.

As with all colonist accounts, it is difficult to say if this is real, or heavily interleaved with Christian bias and intentional propaganda. But the inclusion of the iconic bird-symbol of one of the great and totally demolished civilizations in the art installation is pretty gruesome. It suggests that the thing which once brought knowledge and learning to people in the Americas has been imprisoned or stuffed, never to alight again. It is mere memory, decoration now - fully concluded - while we are still waiting for the funeral to bury the dead people beneath it.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2019-10-13 00:03:45Reaction Score: 1




0harris0 said:


> i looks like braille but something's up with it,.... not all the letters are the same configuration as regular braille... i tried to translate the top line "ADEV_ AIT_NAL"
> the "_" representing a backwards braille "Q" without any other letter denomination
> it must be encoded braille... very odd.. doesn't read in either direction (or upside down..)
> 
> "Great Auk, Extinct: 1844", "Passenger Pigeon, Extinct: 1914", "Quetzal, Extinct: ?" the quetzal is an amazonian bird, strong reference to the destruction of amazon... (still so relevant )


Disconnect your emotions from the subject to find truth. The purpose of this art is multifold. It is intended to convince you that your next new rulers are divine and will, in the future, have brought a better world. It isn't telling you what else it intends to bring with this next new world.

So you're not wrong, but you are allowing your humanity to attach your own ego (the self) to the narrative of the art, and you don't want to do that. I know it's not easy because the art is designed to do this. It is not accidental artwork. You're right in that it is speaking directly to us. It is a statement of the the obvious; a need to change our values as human beings. Not too many people would disagree and the powers that be know that, after all they are ones to blame and they sure do not want you blaming them for what is happening right now, let alone what else they have planned for you.


0harris0 said:


> dead people represent Africa (slavery/ general murdering), Native America (murdering) and European innocents (WW2 mudering), the 3 girls, 3 boys is equality, maybe the artist needed 3 skin colours for equality also....
> pretty sure that picture is simply showing the devastation caused by us and the need for change!


Here I agree with you. I think you nailed the true representations all round. If I disagree at all it's with the idea that we humans caused this when it was instead a tiny handful of humans just like it always has been. Little people do not control global events at any level.

"ADEV_ AIT_NAL"
10 letter anagram for adevaitnalge is galavanted or galivanted
So the theme is to galvante; to create a group consensus.


0harris0 said:


> the large wall murals are 2 sets of 2 paintings each (1 smaller painting followed by a large one!)
> View attachment 31482
> one shows environmental destruction and human death, then the seed of life and the animals are happy
> the other artwork shows war/oppression/darkness, then peace/armistice/no war
> ...





Samson4prez said:


> Has anyone else noticed the bird in the glass box is labeled *Quetzalcoatl* in the child nwo murals featuring the coffins of the African girl and German Jewish/Christian Greta... what does that mean in reference to the Aztec/Mayans and feathered serpent


I sense this is a reference to the narrative that's been established by Correy Goode about the Blue Avian Aliens, and that our next self proclaimed royal blue bloods will say they and their clan have descended from the feathered sky God, and they will then claim they are superior beings who have a right to rule over humanity for a variety of reasons; saying for example that they brought about an end to war, because that's the next thing coming, and that they have the powers to restore the destroyed environment because they are soooo much more intelligent.

Notice the sword style of the pig faced soldier with the AK. This is going to be a war with the Arabic world which is coming.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2019-10-14 18:22:06Reaction Score: 7




Plissken said:


> I was thinking about the murals at the Denver Airport and the reset/catastrophe/mudflood this summer.  I went to the Denver Airport website to see if I could get some good images of the murals to look over and I found some other things that are more startling to me than the murals.
> 
> *DUAL MERIDIAN*
> View attachment 30976
> ...


I lived in this area for a while and also worked with older Contractors that were hired to build the airport.
Here is some weirdness that I was told by the guys that worked there:
The project was compartmentalized and done in many different phases and a contractor was only allowed to do one phase before they were let go and another company was brought in. (standard practice in the defense industry).
The Airport was finished and then buried and another airport built over the top. The reason being is the builders "didnt like how it turned out". (complete bs)
Some of the workers told me that they would get on the underground tram and travel for 45 minutes before reaching the area that they were working on. The tram has a top speed of 79 mph.


----------



## Samson4prez (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Samson4prezDate: 2019-10-14 22:03:49Reaction Score: 10




in cahoots said:


> Quetzalcoatl, or Kukulkan (same meaning in Mayan) is ancient MesoAmerican Jesus (born to a virgin who dreamt of god, reforged mankind). The Aztecs mistook colonist Cortes for the second coming of Quetzal - actually pretty similar to the story with the Incan Viracocha - Quetzal/Kulkulkan/Vira were all bringers of learning of the stars and agriculture and music and architecture, long-bearded, white-skinned men who rode the waves to shore and travelled those lands teaching. Eventually, they leave those peoples, but promise to return. There is reason to believe the myths surrounding the different culture hero deities of these races all describe the same person or group of people "raising up" the mesoamericans to a state of high civilization by revealing secrets and guiding them. The parallels of the Viracocha story to the concerns of SH are many: the first generation of humans he created were "stupid giants"; he orchestrated flood resets; I am sure there is more.
> 
> As with all colonist accounts, it is difficult to say if this is real, or heavily interleaved with Christian bias and intentional propaganda. But the inclusion of the iconic bird-symbol of one of the great and totally demolished civilizations in the art installation is pretty gruesome. It suggests that the thing which once brought knowledge and learning to people in the Americas has been imprisoned or stuffed, never to alight again. It is mere memory, decoration now - fully concluded - while we are still waiting for the funeral to bury the dead people beneath it.


The similarities in deities and myths of all ancient cultures are all far too similar to ignore especially when you consider the ziggurats, step pyramids, egyptian pyramids, burial mounds, buried crimean pyramids as well as the covered up pyramids found in china. Norse ruins which seem to be similar to cuneiform or Phoenician lettering as well as there experience in sailing that can be attributed to stellar navigation and the astrotheology associated with the subject lead me to believe that giant red haired norse/north european/hyperborean/aryan people are the bag carriers in all the stone depictions found all around the globe.  Plus viking boats that have been dug up from burial sites are very similar to the Egyptian pharaoh ships that have been buried in a similar manner... Also the burial mounds in america where red haired giant bones have been supposedly found follow the same pattern.

	Post automatically merged: 10/14/19



Dielectric said:


> Disconnect your emotions from the subject to find truth. The purpose of this art is multifold. It is intended to convince you that your next new rulers are divine and will, in the future, have brought a better world. It isn't telling you what else it intends to bring with this next new world.
> 
> So you're not wrong, but you are allowing your humanity to attach your own ego (the self) to the narrative of the art, and you don't want to do that. I know it's not easy because the art is designed to do this. It is not accidental artwork. You're right in that it is speaking directly to us. It is a statement of the the obvious; a need to change our values as human beings. Not too many people would disagree and the powers that be know that, after all they are ones to blame and they sure do not want you blaming them for what is happening right now, let alone what else they have planned for you.
> 
> ...


I don't buy in the Corey Goode story but I also don't necessarily discount it... I think there is a clear scientific understanding of how gravity works and how the physical universe works which has been suppressed and guarded and that most if not all of the UFO sightings are actually top secret anti-gravity propulsion systems which may deal with zero point energy... Modern quantum theories of the universe deal with concepts that shatter the dogmatic materialistic approach that science has solely focused on in its existence... Tesla demonstrated his knowledge of electromagnetic spectrum and the nature of reality in regards to frequency, vibration and resonance... What we know of Teslas accomplishments in regards to alternating current, wireless transmission, florescent light, X-rays and the thousands of patients he held thru out his life prove that he was a clear genius.  What I find interesting is all of the things I just mentioned where things that Tesla worked on in the first half of his life.  The death ray, weather manipulation, space travel and free energy all fall into the realm of fantasy, yet it is clearly obvious to anyone who can grasp the most basic concepts of his work can see the technologies in operation today... Haarp which charges the earths ionsphere is an example of a technology that Tesla said was capable of controlling the weather, charging the ionosphere to a plasma state to guard against missile strikes as well as offensively sending destructive power to select areas of the globe... I know that Haarp most likely has something to do with geoenginnering especially since the harp was used to manipulate the weather in greek mythology. The same tech for free energy and wireless energy transmission can be found in texas, which employs and is run by current and former military bureaucrats and the companies website doesn't even hide that the tower which clearly looks like the Tesla Wardenclif tower is for transmission of energy/electricity wirelessly among other things. Tesla's science and his obsession with the numbers 3, 6 and 9 have been linked to the golden ratio and the number sequence involved in a flux energy field.  Anyway after research what I could on anti gravity and magnetism i came across this video which makes me think just about anything is possible and all conspiracies might actually be true... Then again they might not because some of the theories involve the observer and the laws of attraction and manifestation create another dynamic in that your beliefs and thoughts affect reality... 

	Post automatically merged: 10/14/19



jd755 said:


> So this airport on land that is about a mile above sea level and yet it has immense underground workings underneath it so presumably all in reality above sea level as it is today. Feels nonsensical to me.


Not when you think there is going to be a pole reversal... Supposedly if Antartica ice melt its estimated sea level will rise by 2-300 feet... The amount of ice on antarctica is unfathomable and totally supports the cyclical cataclysm hypothesis of previous civilizations that Herodotus learned about while in eygpt as well as the flood myths found in ever culture around the globe.  If I was worried about sea levels rising as well as cosmic radiation and supersonic wind that moves with a force more powerful than atomic blast I would want to be high-up underground.  Shit look at Machu Pechu in Peru that place was probably where survivors of the last cataclysm went or ended up after the last time the poles reversed... The annunaki/bringers of civilization/ the bearded handbag men we see all over the world could be survivors of the last pole shift... If that were the case then Antartica might have been in the northern hemisphere or at least in a different temperate zone free of ice... All religions and myths globally are based on astronomic observation and phenomena from a northern hemisphere perspective, the aryan/hyperborean/tartarian legends of advanced giant race can be found all around the globe. Its hard to prove things to be true if the answers are buried under the ocean, ice caps or under the sahara desert...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-15 12:02:59Reaction Score: 2




Samson4prez said:


> Not when you think there is going to be a pole reversal... Supposedly if Antartica ice melt its estimated sea level will rise by 2-300 feet...


Interesting take you have on the unknown. The image we are sold is there is a biblical flood of unknown yet immense proportions that comes from an unknown location does its work and then buggers off again to an equally unknown place. What if a chasm in the ocean floor opens and the water drains away or the atmosphere ruptures?
Far more catastrophic than a flood to me, always to me, life ending most likely. And honestly who would want to survive either catastrophic event?
A supersonic wind would tear everything, plants, people, buildings, animals, power plantes, refineries, hangars, roads, dust, dirt, sand rocks etc, etc (not to mention the amount of water it would shift, imagine a supersonic waterspout how much that vortex could move and there'd be how many of them let alone supersonic tornadoes and hurricanes/typhoons) off of the face of the earth and stack them and smash them into the nearest immovable object, say a mountain which has just had its airport destroyed or ram it all the into valleys or over the glaciers (wonder what would happen to them in a supersonic wind?) or at east drop it all as the wind dies down in massive piles or fine dust over everything unmovable say an 'airborne' mixture of organic and inorganic detritus smothering life itself with the fines going up into the atmosphere we are told is finite and blacking out the sun for god knows how long and creating rain and lightening for as long as the dust stays in aerosol form until all the water vapour has been exhausted as it would be because there are no trees to create 'normal rain' from water vapour nor a sun to evaporate the sea.

Apologies if this is too fa off topic, it became longer than I realised, but as weird as this airport and its location appears to be we are not privy to anything connected to it and first hand accounts from builders, employees, contractors, the military appear to be absent so all there is is supposition which may be the point.


----------



## Samson4prez (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Samson4prezDate: 2019-10-16 05:03:47Reaction Score: 6




jd755 said:


> Interesting take you have on the unknown. The image we are sold is there is a biblical flood of unknown yet immense proportions that comes from an unknown location does its work and then buggers off again to an equally unknown place. What if a chasm in the ocean floor opens and the water drains away or the atmosphere ruptures?
> Far more catastrophic than a flood to me, always to me, life ending most likely. And honestly who would want to survive either catastrophic event?
> A supersonic wind would tear everything, plants, people, buildings, animals, power plantes, refineries, hangars, roads, dust, dirt, sand rocks etc, etc (not to mention the amount of water it would shift, imagine a supersonic waterspout how much that vortex could move and there'd be how many of them let alone supersonic tornadoes and hurricanes/typhoons) off of the face of the earth and stack them and smash them into the nearest immovable object, say a mountain which has just had its airport destroyed or ram it all the into valleys or over the glaciers (wonder what would happen to them in a supersonic wind?) or at east drop it all as the wind dies down in massive piles or fine dust over everything unmovable say an 'airborne' mixture of organic and inorganic detritus smothering life itself with the fines going up into the atmosphere we are told is finite and blacking out the sun for god knows how long and creating rain and lightening for as long as the dust stays in aerosol form until all the water vapour has been exhausted as it would be because there are no trees to create 'normal rain' from water vapour nor a sun to evaporate the sea.
> 
> Apologies if this is too fa off topic, it became longer than I realised, but as weird as this airport and its location appears to be we are not privy to anything connected to it and first hand accounts from builders, employees, contractors, the military appear to be absent so all there is is supposition which may be the point.


The catastrophe I was referring too was me referencing “The Adam and Eve Story” which was sanitized and had pages censored by the cia which was written by someone who worked for the CIA... Before joining this forum I was watching videos about the great pyramid of Giza and it’s complexities that illustrate knowledge and building techniques far more complex then what historians acknowledge... I was intrigued and this was when I was considering the new age theory of angels actually being higher dimensional peladian beings or Noridic aliens... I also read the ancient alien annunaki theory and Zachary Steichen’s translation of cuneiform which says the annunaki were responsible for the great flood... then after I couldn’t learn anything new I would move to other ancient ruins and the history which was known and there gods... after a while a clear pattern started to develop... every ancient culture had tales of giants, some knowledge of kundalini type energy and an origin myth involving two brothers fighting and a great flood... I came across bright insights 3 part analysis of Mauritania’s Eye of The Sahara which matches Plato’s description of Atlantis minus the water, vegetation and life... Plus the satellite images form the ocean to the structure look scared as if a massive wave hit the area which would describe all the sand in the Sahara that scientists say is from ocean sediment... Not to mention it was placed in the same spot on Herodotus map... Plus the younger dryas theory started gaining traction after finding a huge crator buried in ice in .... Iceland... So know I’m convinced that there was a cataclysmic event and there have been efforts to hide this knowledge... Especially when there are so Atlantis documentaries on tv and Netflix that don’t even remotely fit the specific criteria that Plato gave in his account... Measuring the rings from space and converting to stadia the Eye of the Sahara fit Plato’s descriptions not to mention the Atlas Mountains to the north that looked like it has dried up rivers flowing down it matching the description ... Plus they are named the Atlas Mountains and Atlantis is named after king atlas... So we have megolithic ruins globally, sunken cities and buried ruins like gobeki tepe... Sounds like the ice caps F**king melted at some point and sea level got a lot higher... Plus there are stories of giants globally and in America during the 1800s when settlers excavated some of the burial mounds they found red haired giants... I started to find that there was some truth to just about everything we were told wasn’t true or a myth... What I find amazing is how globally there are so many similarities in the Astrotheology and creation myths... Plus all ruins are set up to create some kind of significant effect signifying the solstices... Plus pyramid structures and towns of the Mayans mirror the constellations in the sky just like Egyptian cities plus China has giant pyramids and so do parts of Europe, East Asia and Russia which are buried and sometimes so old they look like hills... But I definitely believe there was a great flood there is actually overwhelming evidence of it... if you look at Petra In Jordan and areas of the Middle East or the western United States where it’s mainly desert yet there exists odd rock formations that would look normal under water.... Plus scientist just said there is a whole other continent under New Zealand and part of the cataclysm myth is that land had been pushed out of the ocean while other land like Atlanta’s and the MU fell in the ocean... The vastness of the Pacific Ocean tells me there has to be something hiding under it... Anyway after learning all these things on my own and also understanding that this knowledge is suppressed for specific reasons I started questioning everything and figured out an easy way to tell if a source was creditable... Which is if someone insults your intellegence or sanity they are probably trying to shame you into ignorance when they clearly don’t know anything about the subject

	Post automatically merged: 10/15/19



jd755 said:


> Interesting take you have on the unknown. The image we are sold is there is a biblical flood of unknown yet immense proportions that comes from an unknown location does its work and then buggers off again to an equally unknown place. What if a chasm in the ocean floor opens and the water drains away or the atmosphere ruptures?
> Far more catastrophic than a flood to me, always to me, life ending most likely. And honestly who would want to survive either catastrophic event?
> A supersonic wind would tear everything, plants, people, buildings, animals, power plantes, refineries, hangars, roads, dust, dirt, sand rocks etc, etc (not to mention the amount of water it would shift, imagine a supersonic waterspout how much that vortex could move and there'd be how many of them let alone supersonic tornadoes and hurricanes/typhoons) off of the face of the earth and stack them and smash them into the nearest immovable object, say a mountain which has just had its airport destroyed or ram it all the into valleys or over the glaciers (wonder what would happen to them in a supersonic wind?) or at east drop it all as the wind dies down in massive piles or fine dust over everything unmovable say an 'airborne' mixture of organic and inorganic detritus smothering life itself with the fines going up into the atmosphere we are told is finite and blacking out the sun for god knows how long and creating rain and lightening for as long as the dust stays in aerosol form until all the water vapour has been exhausted as it would be because there are no trees to create 'normal rain' from water vapour nor a sun to evaporate the sea.
> 
> Apologies if this is too fa off topic, it became longer than I realised, but as weird as this airport and its location appears to be we are not privy to anything connected to it and first hand accounts from builders, employees, contractors, the military appear to be absent so all there is is supposition which may be the point.


Also to your destruction of earth statement, life will go on... not everything will be destroyed and water will fertilize the land and seeds are survivors.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-16 06:04:14Reaction Score: 2




BrokenAgate said:


> That ceremony was so disturbing, I could never watch the whole thing. And yet it's also really stupid because it's just SO awful and over-the-top just to open up a damn tunnel. Why couldn't they cut a red ribbon and drink champagne, like normal humans?


I compare it to neo-pagan pseudo shamanic ceremonies, like British Stonehenge worshippers do. Not everything an occult organisation does needs to have a deeper meaning - as long as you are impressed and tremble in fear ...
Especially if one considers that those celebrating the tunnel opening in this strange way are surely related to the group suspected to falsify human history. Inserting themselves at the top with violence, fake credentials, and fake rituals.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-16 08:14:23Reaction Score: 5


So the great flood, source unknown but possibly the entire volume of water locked in ice on Antarctica, comes in at 300 feet tops above current sea level according to the theory, yet this airport is almost 5280 above current sea level. Would the people up there pay any attention to water that is now, after the flood, is 4920 feet below?
And again all this digging down and tunnels, which no-one seems to know how deep any of them are and yet its clear the further down they go the closer they get to the flood 'high tide' point. It doesn't make sense, to me always to me.

The art in the airport is weird and its placement within the airport is equally weird. It all seems to push the same good vs evil as far as I can tell within man. The message is 'we' have it within us to be demon or saint and demons destroy saints build. A familiar message to anyone who has any religious teachings pushed onto them, me included. 
After looking and pondering the double headed eagle thread and some pages of text and images the search engines gave me about that symbol it feels that the whole of this 'reality' we experience is one controlled by images of man being split from itself.
The double headed eagle has the backs of its heads facing each other and the eyes never see the other head even though they share the same body. This art is all split.

The other thing is an artist paid to produce work creates an agreeable version of whatever their client is paying for. An artist working for no financial, or otherwise, recompense produces what they want to create. Seems obvious but this is overlooked with this airport art. Who exactly commissioned the work?
I know I bang on about it with the old maps but it applies here. With the maps there appears to be a Jesuit or Roman Catholic 'connection' I wonder if this airports art or indeed the airports location decision has the same 'connection'.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-16 08:27:27Reaction Score: 5




jd755 said:


> After looking and pondering the double headed eagle thread and some pages of text and images the search engines gave me about that symbol it feels that the whole of this 'reality' we experience is one controlled by images of man being split from itself.
> The double headed eagle has the backs of its heads facing each other and the eyes never see the other head even though they share the same body. This art is all split.


There may be other examples, but the coat of arms of the city of Rijeka in Croatia is a double headed eagle with both eagles looking in the same direction. This eagle was recently proudly reinstalled on the main city tower after commies took it down.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-16 08:46:53Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> There may be other examples, but the coat of arms of the city of Rijeka in Croatia is a double headed eagle with both eagles looking in the same direction. This eagle was recently proudly reinstalled on the main city tower after commies took it down.
> 
> View attachment 31838
> 
> View attachment 31839


True. Overwhelmingly though they look away from each other. Could just be its easier to draw them 'head side on' if you will, seems doubtful but entirely possible. Is that the water of life pouring out of that amphora?
Is there such an amphora in any of the Denver airport art?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-16 09:39:56Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> True. Overwhelmingly though they look away from each other. Could just be its easier to draw them 'head side on' if you will, seems doubtful but entirely possible. Is that the water of life pouring out of that amphora?
> Is there such an amphora in any of the Denver airport art?


Yup, water from an amphora. Indeficienter is latin for limitless or unfailing source (of water).


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2019-10-16 15:58:38Reaction Score: 5




Starmonkey said:


> Bird snake is what that is. Feathered serpent that flies.
> Sort of represents Kundalini or psychic powers manifesting. Like the uraeus on the brow of the pharaoh.
> The death of magic. Imagination or vision in a BOX. TELEVISION.
> Just extrapolating.
> ...


_Hi, first post so apologies for formatting and protocol gaffes. Feedback welcome._

Another possibility is that quetzal and/or quetzalcoatl may be metaphors for 'comet'. If so, we can reframe how we interpret concepts and questions in the murals like: boxing up Quetzal[coatl] and is it extinct?

I say this because EP Grondine examines how serpents and birds can be interpreted as metaphors for comets (in three suspected impact events) in his book 'Man and Impact in the Americas'.

The book includes many native north and south American observations of local and distant impacts as well as their effects (fire, flood, mass deaths), and their expected reoccurence.

Victor Clube and Bill Napier described a possible cause of historic impacts and airbursts in 'The Cosmic Winter', attributing them to clusters of larger material in the Taurid debris field. Clube then seems to have written a 1994 report on cometary airbursts and spattered impacts for various high-ups. It touched on the destabilising social results obtained by authorities who had denied or mis-explained previous impacts to survivors and descendents of survivors. That the report was commissioned and well-funded by the USAF suggests there had been conversations before its 1994 publication.

So, in the light of this, we could interpret 





> "Great Auk, Extinct: 1844", "Passenger Pigeon, Extinct: 1914", "Quetzal, Extinct: ?"


 as posing the question - albeit obliquely - 





> "are those debris clumps now reduced to dust? Or do they still contain 'lumps'?"


----------



## Samson4prez (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Samson4prezDate: 2019-10-17 17:02:14Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> There may be other examples, but the coat of arms of the city of Rijeka in Croatia is a double headed eagle with both eagles looking in the same direction. This eagle was recently proudly reinstalled on the main city tower after commies took it down.
> 
> View attachment 31838
> 
> View attachment 31839


double headed chicken or eagle is every where and use to symbolize the holy roman empire but is much older and actually Trump's family crest has a double headed eagle. I think Russias coat of arms does too.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-18 01:27:05Reaction Score: 1




Samson4prez said:


> double headed chicken or eagle is every where and use to symbolize the holy roman empire but is much older and actually Trump's family crest has a double headed eagle. I think Russias coat of arms does too.


Indeed, we also have a dedicated thread. KD, apologies for derailing the thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2019-10-21 21:54:31Reaction Score: 1




Aply1985 said:


> This memorial plate is wired
> 
> View attachment 31113
> What language down plate from photo written? Alians, masonic or other?


It would be interesting to see what comes out of that text when the tips of compass and square are lined up with with the letters.

	Post automatically merged: 10/24/19



in cahoots said:


> Quetzalcoatl, or Kukulkan (same meaning in Mayan) is ancient MesoAmerican Jesus (born to a virgin who dreamt of god, reforged mankind). The Aztecs mistook colonist Cortes for the second coming of Quetzal - actually pretty similar to the story with the Incan Viracocha - Quetzal/Kulkulkan/Vira were all bringers of learning of the stars and agriculture and music and architecture, long-bearded, white-skinned men who rode the waves to shore and travelled those lands teaching. Eventually, they leave those peoples, but promise to return. There is reason to believe the myths surrounding the different culture hero deities of these races all describe the same person or group of people "raising up" the mesoamericans to a state of high civilization by revealing secrets and guiding them. The parallels of the Viracocha story to the concerns of SH are many: the first generation of humans he created were "stupid giants"; he orchestrated flood resets; I am sure there is more.
> 
> As with all colonist accounts, it is difficult to say if this is real, or heavily interleaved with Christian bias and intentional propaganda. But the inclusion of the iconic bird-symbol of one of the great and totally demolished civilizations in the art installation is pretty gruesome. It suggests that the thing which once brought knowledge and learning to people in the Americas has been imprisoned or stuffed, never to alight again. It is mere memory, decoration now - fully concluded - while we are still waiting for the funeral to bury the dead people beneath it.


A lot of North American Tribes have legends similar to this, about a great white brother that they separated from during the migration to North America.

	Post automatically merged: 10/24/19



EUAFU said:


> Does this airport act as a bunker to protect an elite from a global cataclysm? And are there underground tunnels that lead to other locations? Well, I would really like to survive to witness what would happen after this destruction.


Rumor has it that they go as far as Cheyenne Mountain complex.

	Post automatically merged: 10/24/19



EUAFU said:


> Does this airport act as a bunker to protect an elite from a global cataclysm? And are there underground tunnels that lead to other locations? Well, I would really like to survive to witness what would happen after this destruction.


Rumor has it that they go as far as Cheyenne Mountain complex. 


Dielectric said:


> To address KB's concerns my intent is to pass on straight forward basics which form the backbone of police science. We are all investigators by nature and we all will develop a hypothesis. The trick is to understand how to test your hypothesis: This is a brief on how to apply the detectives credo to a hypothesis.
> 
> To somebody like KB, a strict interpreter of facts, one has to present a logical case. You cannot go into a court room without either having undeniable proofs in the form of physical evidences, or without enough supportive material that a rational human would agree with your presentation of the case.
> 
> ...


The bird still in the glass box is a Passenger Pigeon, went extinct in the early 19th century.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lostcauseDate: 2019-10-25 01:33:01Reaction Score: 1


And yet something else I find odd about the Denver International Airport is the constant construction.  
1. The South Terminal Redevelopment Project completed in 2016 at a cost of $544 million, which included a new hotel and light rail expansion.
2. The gate expansion project, which will add 39 gates.  It was approved in November 2017 with a budget of $1.5 billion, work began in May 2018, and it is supposed to be completed in spring 2021.
3. Remodeling of the Great Hall to move the security checkpoints.  The cost is either $770 million or $1.8 billion.  The article mentions both numbers without explaining the discrepancy.  The airport fired the general contractor who had already spent $200 million and left the place a mess (see attached photo).  One of the reasons for the cost overrun:  _"weak concrete in the original construction of the building in the ‘90s"_.  Now construction won't be completed until 2025.

So, who cares about cost overrides on a construction project, which is not unusual.  My point is that there is much more going on than moving the security checkpoints from one floor to the next.  They are going deep underground and replacing concrete and who knows, maybe building more tunnels.  The project has spun out of control, nobody is in charge, and the project already has a budget in the billions.  And the airport marketing department, instead of clearly explaining what is going on, is fanning the conspiratorial flames with the DENFiles.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2019-10-25 13:54:55Reaction Score: 7




Samson4prez said:


> The similarities in deities and myths of all ancient cultures are all far too similar to ignore especially when you consider the ziggurats, step pyramids, egyptian pyramids, burial mounds, buried crimean pyramids as well as the covered up pyramids found in china. Norse ruins which seem to be similar to cuneiform or Phoenician lettering as well as there experience in sailing that can be attributed to stellar navigation and the astrotheology associated with the subject lead me to believe that giant red haired norse/north european/hyperborean/aryan people are the bag carriers in all the stone depictions found all around the globe.  Plus viking boats that have been dug up from burial sites are very similar to the Egyptian pharaoh ships that have been buried in a similar manner... Also the burial mounds in america where red haired giant bones have been supposedly found follow the same pattern.
> 
> Post automatically merged: 10/14/19
> 
> ...


So sorry for the slow response. I knew I should have come back sooner. Now it might not be obvious to others but this all does actually tie in to the Denver Airport because it's about a planned history, a history which is unfolding by schedule as we live our lives, mostly oblivious to the reality that the narrative told in the airport's so-called art work is, in fact, a planed future history for most of humanity. For others there is quite another future and those special few already have the means to cross the galaxy and know whether or not aliens exist right now.

How Corey Goode worked in to this is beyond me. He is certainly not anyone I know a lot about, or care about either, other than he's a probable stooge of the TPB. Reason being is there are no aliens: None, we are alone in the galaxy, Wernher Von Braun said as much. If anyone would have known it would have been him. However that's neither here nor there really. Not right at the moment but in the planned future these fake aliens are already diecast as part of the planned future and which is being told through the artwork in that cursed airport.

The odds of intelligent life are far more remote than we have imagined.
Evolution tells us we might be the only intelligent life in the universe

Thanks for the video, I appreciate your thoughtfulness in this, but frankly I know for a fact that those ideas are based on corrupted knowledge. I know how logical it sounds. It's well meaning and it's certainly better than most others but it's wrong. Gravity is a magneto-electrical effect caused by induction of counterspatial energies. In short gravity is simply magnetism.

Gravity can be thought of as simply in-coherent magnetism. All matter has a magnetic field. Even so called diamagnetic matter has a magnetic field. An incoherent field is not a coherent field, it is a light bulb compared to a laser light, where dirt is demonstrating incoherent magnetism and a magnet is demonstrating a coherent form of magnetic field lines of dielectric energy, and what these forms of energy can do are wildly different as a result, however any two pieces of matter will attract towards each other. This is the incoherent magnetic field generated by both pieces of matter perturbing the flow of counterspatial energy.  It's counterspatial because energy is not by nature a three dimensional object and is generally invisible, thus it's not in our realm so to speak and yet again it's all around us, everywhere in every place, and at all times. This is really what a magnet demonstrates.

Therefore there are only two dimensions: Ours and that of counterspace. Counterspace is the dielectric field where energy resides and it's all round us everywhere all the time. Just like Tesla said it was. The idea of counterspace was called radiant energy by Tesla, Nick Pope called it Zero Point, but Charles Proteus Steinmetz gave it the term of counterspace.

I think anyone who really wants the truth and who is interested in such things needs to do their own study. That's how you really lean anyways. Here Ken Wheeler is the man to listen to. Wheeler is the Tesla of our time, he is the Steinmetz of our age, he is the guy who is telling the truth. Many others are liars and highly paid ones at that. I've dealt with more than one personally.

I've spent many years on this topic, which in itself means nothing if I cannot show some sort of useful outcome, and thus I think I have; I believe we now have a fairly good understanding of base concepts which must be understood before it is possible to understand UFO's, and while the system has continued to lie and deny, this technology has been in their hands for over 80 years. That is my ultimate conclusion. I think it's understandable and that the only person who has explained it correctly and entirely is Ken Wheeler. Regardless, as for the Denver Airport, it's a narrative of the new world that this so-called "breakaway civilization" intends to create and it's telling us the future through the art. The enabling technology which is creating this future is tightly linked to another understanding of physics, the ones used by the Nazi's to create the first repulsine vehicles, and by repulsine I am not referring to Victor's Repulsines.


Alexey Chekurkov's flying contraption for example has bamboozled many, including experts, and attracted a horde of deniers. However I explained how his machine works and so far this explanation seems accurate. Time will tell. I don't imagine I have this correct but so far the explanation I created has been supported by others I regard as truther's. People who want us to be out in the galaxy and not enslaved to billionaires and a corrupted educational system still teaching lies and garbage physics.


Alexey Chekurkov Graviflyer -- Levitation device schematics,       video, &c

Explanation for how this device operates is given here.
Energetic Forum - View Single Post -  An Inquiry into Alexey Chekurkovs Flying Discs and Replications
Thread link here
An Inquiry into Alexey Chekurkovs Flying Discs and Replications - Energetic Forum

	Post automatically merged: 10/25/19



Starmonkey said:


> Bird snake is what that is. Feathered serpent that flies.
> Sort of represents Kundalini or psychic powers manifesting. Like the uraeus on the brow of the pharaoh.
> The death of magic. Imagination or vision in a BOX. TELEVISION.
> Just extrapolating.
> ...


Great insight there with the death of magic, though I would say  that the death of magic is really the death of imagination. IMHO this is signifying the death of imagination. Ya see,  the reason public education was created in the first place was specifically to destroy the creativity in children. Yes, believe it, because that creativity is what was blamed on an unwillingness to mindlessly die on order by self proclaimed authority, and because it was reasoned creativity caused the mind to run wild, which lead to soldiers tossing down their weapons and running away, or refusing to follow logical orders of their superiors, and thus a system was  was created whose primary mission was and remains to destroy the creativity in children, and it instill automatic reflex to ingrained authority. Like the goats that collapse at the sound of a clapped hand the whole idea behind education is rooted in mind control.

John Taylor Gatto has a great set of interviews on youtube where this covered. It's called "The Ultimate History Lesson." A weekend with John Taylor Gatto.

"The particular utopia American believers chose to bring to the schoolhouse was Prussian. "
Addresses to the German Nation - Wikipedia
Johann Gottlieb Fichte - Wikipedia

IMHO the murals depict a fascist future. I think that I can see that many youth of our time are embracing this idea of group rule, which is of course anything but that, however most will remain clueless to the true purpose for the group efforts.
Giovanni Gentile - Wikipedia


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2019-10-25 18:03:29Reaction Score: 2




SuperTrouper said:


> I reckon we should organise an SH get-together in Denver. Sounds like the perfect spot. We can stay at the airport hotel. (Plus weed is legal). I'd fly in from Oz for that.


I can provide all the weed your stoner heart desires brother.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-25 18:14:55Reaction Score: 2




Japod said:


> I can provide all the weed your stoner heart desires brother.


Here too. Just got almost a pound off a plant in the backyard. Eight footer.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OpenMindDate: 2020-01-04 20:41:22Reaction Score: 1




Bear Claw said:


> Ah I was really hoping my 152m above sea level house nestled in the Chilterns far from the sea was going to suffice  but that blows me out the water.
> 
> Nonetheless, and perhaps strangely, despite never having been there or having any reason for it, I have deep within my soul always had a bit of a longing to live in Boulder Colorado. Wonder if its me intuiting summat!


Lucky you, I'm only 121 metres above sea level in Bracknell! I've no chance then. Colorado has always held a fascination with me too, but I don't know why, it draws me. We were planning a 2 week road trip over that way in June, but unfortunately something I did with a plant 20 years ago means access denied


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-01-12 16:32:35Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> *Don't forget Mr. Blucifer*
> View attachment 31021
> _Blue Mustang - Wikipedia_


Just in case anyone hasn't caught it, Denver Airport's prancing mustang shares symbolism with the 'Roman' rider gods, Thracian horsemen, leaping horses, and St George/St Demetrius imagery in the Clueless Historians in Castor thread.

Not to mention, of course, catastrophe symbolism.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-12 16:51:39Reaction Score: 7


And MONTAUK

Ride that horse!


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-01-12 17:05:51Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> And MONTAUK
> View attachment 38082
> Ride that horse!


Good grief! I hadn't seen that. I presume one was based on the other. 

Seems to be a fishy reference in the Montauk mustang's mane. In folklore, fish (usually salmon) in the sky are posited to be a cometary reference.

That's quite some tail too. Forked - though only only twosomely - suggestive of scorpio? Does it look like anything biologists might be more precise about?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-12 18:19:43Reaction Score: 1




usselo said:


> Good grief! I hadn't seen that. I presume one was based on the other.
> 
> Seems to be a fishy reference in the Montauk mustang's mane. In folklore, fish (usually salmon) in the sky are posited to be a cometary reference.
> 
> That's quite some tail too. Forked - though only only twosomely - suggestive of scorpio? Does it look like anything biologists might be more precise about?


I don't know really. Artistic extrapolation.
Based on horse they'd seen in the distant future when earth is devoid of humans and everything's in ruin.
Also reflective of WW2 vision of St Egidien's monument of Kaiser Wilhelm amid rubble...
Supposedly a marker through time they could focus on and "ride".
There's writing on the base as well. Maybe the Voynich enthusiasts could take a look.
Seems Star Wars or Klingon or something...


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-21 14:09:02Reaction Score: 1




usselo said:


> Just in case anyone hasn't caught it, Denver Airport's prancing mustang shares symbolism with , catastrophe symbolism.





Starmonkey said:


> And MONTAUK
> View attachment 38082
> Ride that horse!


Why is it so hard to see the most obvious?  You two nailed it, and of course Denver is over a a mile high.
Somehow posted the wrong video in the BofA Fresco's thread and which I think is directly related to the mud flood.

Cosmic Disaster; Suspicious Observer: Premiered Aug 14, 2019


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-21 16:49:21Reaction Score: 1


That video was a good presentation. There was a book years ago entitled 5/5/2000 about the coming magnetic pole flip. Gave much of the same information but made the error of predicting a date; specifically, 5/5/2000. The pole flip didn't happen on that date, obviously, but many sources predict that we may indeed see such an event in our lifetime. We seem to be witnessing it now.


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-02-08 16:34:36Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> Why is it so hard to see the most obvious?  You two nailed it, and of course Denver is over a a mile high.


Thanks Dielectric! I want to say "it is so clear once you see it", but you never know what other details are waiting to pounce on you - usually right after a revelation.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-02-11 04:08:58Reaction Score: 2




usselo said:


> Thanks Dielectric! I want to say "it is so clear once you see it", but you never know what other details are waiting to pounce on you - usually right after a revelation.


Been gone a few days~
Sorry for the delayed reply. I don't think the PTB have a single plan, but have instead maximized all possible outcomes, and in order to game the climatic conditions in favor of what they want.

So ya know I'm wondering about a rain of "Sand & Mud from the Sky" as an alternative outcome, and maybe a solar flare plays some as yet unknown part in creating such a condition, or the fire business is really about the fire at the core of our own planet, and which is why I can't get the B of A Fresco's out of my mind: I'm just sure those are a future forecast.


So anyways~
Global Warming/Climate Change is (in my opinion) most likely driven by internal heating of the planetary core, and which releases frozen methane from the sea floors, set's off volcano's, and put's particulates and increased water vapor in the atmosphere. Combine those and you have the necessary ingredients for hail stones the size of baseballs and grape fruit, but only if you also have an unusual Earth atmosphere where the upper atmosphere has holes that allows space to dip down in and create dangerous freezing conditions at relatively low altitudes.

I'm thinking that; whenever the right conditions exist, a potential rain of mud and sand from the sky might be possible, but that would seem to depend on how much crap is in the atmosphere and how much water vapor is also in the air, and so is there a way to make this happen artificially?

Back in the 1980's during the Reagan Administration the USAF became embroiled in a battle over who should get the USAF Contract for Aerial Tankers, of which there was supposedly a need for, get this one; 700 Airborne Tankers. It's hard to find ready information on that one but at the time it was front page news for the Lazy B's Homeboy's here in Seattle.

Just try to validate who has what and where when it comes to military hardware. Oh sure they claim there's this or that but seriously who knows.
My point, along with these links, is that today we have no idea. We do have an idea that the USAF alone probably has at least 700 Aerial Tanker. Either they do or whoever is doing the chemtrail spraying now has them.

https://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/97th-congress-1981-1982/reports/doc08b-entire_1.pdf
KC-X - Wikipedia
U.S. Forest Service airtanker scandal - Wikipedia


Think of Mt. Saint Helens but by way of Chemtrails is what I'm suggesting.
Mount St. Helens - Wikipedia

So now we can stop being suspicious about where all these robotic drone chemtrail planes came from.

Maybe someone else knows better, but back somewhere's in our recent past, the last 100 years for example, it appears that we (meaning the Earth) supposedly had a large part of the upper atmosphere torn away, which created signs like Noctilucent Clouds, and so apparently by the 1980's a covert program was launched under the Regean Administration whereby the USAF would acquire at least 700 tankers, and then from there these would seemingly become obsolescent, then sold off to contractors whom would evidently take on the task of spraying what is basically coal plant waste in the skies.  This program began in the1980's but didn't actually begin spraying operations until 1996, so a ten year lag time.

So evidently a cosmic induced disaster is what seems connected to past climate changes that brought mass extinctions. At least this is my reading of the tea leaves, and so it seems that really it was the loss of shielding against cosmic rays provided by the atmosphere that has the most to do with climate chang, and which is something resulting apparently from the area of space our solar system is moving in to.

This increased exposure was noticed, but not understood, when stop signs and red colored vehicles began to bleach out under dangerous levels of UV Radiation. TPB have gamed the opportunity presented by nature and really that's all the global climate scheme is, it's just a criminal exploitation of an unstoppable natural event.

*June 10 2019  *Increasing Noctilucent Clouds/Night Shinning Clouds.
_Noctilucent clouds, the highest clouds on Earth, have been visible in portions of the northern United States over the past few days. _
Rare Noctilucent Clouds, Earth's Highest Clouds, Spotted in the Northern U.S. Over the Weekend | The Weather Channel

_A noctilucent cloud is silvery or bluish white and is typically visible on summer nights in high latitudes. In the early 21st century, because of increases in methane concentrations in the upper atmosphere, noctilucent clouds appeared with increasing frequency in lower latitudes. Between the early 1980s and the early 2010s, methane concentrations at that altitude rose by 15 percent. 
Noctilucent cloud | meteorology_


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-11 05:18:06Reaction Score: 3


"TPB have gamed the opportunity presented by nature and really that's all the global climate scheme is, it's just a criminal exploitation of an unstoppable natural event".          Exactly. In the '80's I remember reading that a hole in the ozone "the size of North America" was discovered in Antarctica. My first thought was: are there a lot of SUV's being driven in Antarctica or hairspray being used? If ozone depletion is a result of filthy humans polluting the planet from our industrialized way of life, shouldn't there be an ozone depletion hole the size of North America over north American and not over Antarctica?     But, as we've heard before, never let a good crisis go to waste. I think tptb are under some sort of obligation to give notification of their plans but I don't think they're obligated to be entirely truthful in their disclosures.    The art work in the DIA looks to be a disclosure whose panic-inducing response can be mitigated by calling it "art". Art is harmless, nothing to worry about. If it were revealed that the art work depicts historical events or known  future disasters, there would be riots in the streets.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-02-14 21:03:20Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> "TPB have gamed the opportunity presented by nature and really that's all the global climate scheme is, it's just a criminal exploitation of an unstoppable natural event".          Exactly. In the '80's I remember reading that a hole in the ozone "the size of North America" was discovered in Antarctica. My first thought was: are there a lot of SUV's being driven in Antarctica or hairspray being used? If ozone depletion is a result of filthy humans polluting the planet from our industrialized way of life, shouldn't there be an ozone depletion hole the size of North America over north American and not over Antarctica?     But, as we've heard before, never let a good crisis go to waste. I think tptb are under some sort of obligation to give notification of their plans but I don't think they're obligated to be entirely truthful in their disclosures.    The art work in the DIA looks to be a disclosure whose panic-inducing response can be mitigated by calling it "art". Art is harmless, nothing to worry about. If it were revealed that the art work depicts historical events or known  future disasters, there would be riots in the streets.


You're old enough to remember that as the beginning of what we are later told is climate change caused by us. Us being the oldest Communist trick in the book, to make us responsible for their criminal doings, or to make us believe that we are responsible for a natural disaster. I mean think about it: It''s like you people have angered the Gods so now we have make a sacrifice. They been doing this same thing different ways since forever.

The Rothchild magazine; "_The Economist_" has an annual new years edition and the artwork in it is always carefully thought out; any cartoons in that magazine are all carefully thought out. They are pretty up front with it if you're aware.

The Denver Airport Art is like the Fresco's at the BofA in Charlette North Carolina. Art in this context is code. If you don't think it is you're in denial. It's clearly there intentionall and it's there to remind the aware club members what the steering committee's of the PTB have plotted out for the future.
The Bank of America Frescos: Confirmation of the Reset?
Charlotte's Web - Wikipedia


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-15 01:00:32Reaction Score: 2


"It's like you people have angered the Gods so now we have to make a sacrifice".                                                   I hadn't looked at it that way but it's a very good analogy.  I don't operate factories that belch out noxious air- polluting fumes nor do I jet around the world spewing cancer causing fumes. I don't dump my aluminum production waste products (fluoride) into the environment calling it a dental health aid and charging people for the privilege of being poisoned. I don't know anyone who does. The pleebs are not the cause of climate change. We could all be more responsible stewards and quit fouling our nest but climate changes; that's what it does. It's been changing on its own since before humans arrived. As for the weather, I have on my shelf a government pamphlet in which is admitted, "we've had control of the weather since the 1950's".                 The DIA does seem like some sort of players handbook or code with the game plan hidden in plain sight. It's worth paying attention to the new "art" displays since they keep adding to them. It's like they're revealing their secrets in small, digestible information packets.               For an airport, it has an inordinate amount of "art"; almost like a museum....or a shrine.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-17 01:27:52Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> "It's like you people have angered the Gods so now we have to make a sacrifice".                                                   I hadn't looked at it that way but it's a very good analogy.  I don't operate factories that belch out noxious air- polluting fumes nor do I jet around the world spewing cancer causing fumes. I don't dump my aluminum production waste products (fluoride) into the environment calling it a dental health aid and charging people for the privilege of being poisoned. I don't know anyone who does. The pleebs are not the cause of climate change. We could all be more responsible stewards and quit fouling our nest but climate changes; that's what it does. It's been changing on its own since before humans arrived. As for the weather, I have on my shelf a government pamphlet in which is admitted, "we've had control of the weather since the 1950's".                 The DIA does seem like some sort of players handbook or code with the game plan hidden in plain sight. It's worth paying attention to the new "art" displays since they keep adding to them. It's like they're revealing their secrets in small, digestible information packets.               For an airport, it has an inordinate amount of "art"; almost like a museum....or a shrine.


Because we've had television since the 1950s?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-18 04:18:42Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Because we've had television since the 1950s?


Forgive me being obtuse but I don't follow.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-02-18 04:28:13Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Forgive me being obtuse but I don't follow.


Weather forecasts, tv weather channels, etc. "They" tell us about the weather. How T.F. do we know that it's 20 degrees celsius on Antarctica? "We" believe what the MSM tell us about the weather, just like many other things.

Where I am going with this: you control thoughts/minds, you control the "reality".

If I said now that Sun exposure can heal absolutely everything and global population believed it, guess what would manifest?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-18 04:42:32Reaction Score: 1


Where I am going with this: you control thoughts/minds, you control the "reality".
Oh, I haven't found that to be true at all.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-02-18 06:44:46Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Where I am going with this: you control thoughts/minds, you control the "reality".
> Oh, I haven't found that to be true at all.


John Lennon jumped the gun. Powerful example though.


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-02-23 04:55:56Reaction Score: 2




The photo above is a blueprint of 5 buildings that were mysteriously buried during the early days of construction on the Denver Airport. These five large buildings were fully constructed and subsequently deemed to have been *‘positioned incorrectly.’* Rather than being demolished, the buildings were ordered to be buried, yes buried. _The *‘underground bases’*, as they are referred, are currently being used as *“storage”* according to airport authorities._ This fact is not debated. We already know there is an underground structure beneath the airport. The real question is how deep the worm hole goes. We may never know…
*Something is rotten in the Denver airport (13 Photos)*

There is the Deep Underground Military Base underneath Denver International Airport, which is over 22 miles in diameter and goes down over 8 levels. *It's no coincidence that the CIA relocated the headquarters of its domestic division, which is responsible for operations in the United States, from the CIA's Langley headquarters to Denver.*



DIA serves as a cover for the vast underground facilities that were built there. There are reports of electronic/magnetic vibrations which make some people sick and cause headaches in others. There are acres of fenced-in areas which have barbed wire pointing into the area as if to keep things in, and small concrete stacks that resemble mini-cooling towers rise out of the acres of nowhere to apparently vent underground levels. The underground facility is 88.3 square miles deep. 
*DEEP UNDERGROUND MILITARY BASES IN AMERICA*

*COLORADO*

61 & 62. *Denver/DIA complex*—DIA consists of 5 buildings, the primary 2 have 70 floors. Has facilities for large concentration camp to be used for separation of personal upon martial law after Nuke war starting WWIII.

Two labs destroyed by scientists that gave their lives to stop the release of a Kuru Deep State Dead Man switch in 2012 (required Pena Blvd. to be torn up, to facilitate cleanup, and then rebuilt).

*The Denver complex is larger than the city above and is meant to be the New D.C. complex*. 

This is the main hub for ALL U.S. facilities and is tied by MAGLEV trains that average 17,000 mph to ALL other units, World-Wide. Has massive Mk Ultra facilities with many Delta Orion teams with end-time programming.

Storage of all supplies necessary to support 1 million for 150 years. It has a large lake as well as parks with full flora and fauna many miles in diameter, powered by two fusion reactors as well as tied to the free energy Earth Tesla grid system. The underground facility goes to 88.3 square miles deep and is basically 8 cities on top of each other.

*DIA DUMB tunnel entrance*
*CALIFORNIA *

21.*China Lake*, mind control & weapons research.(*Neutralized then destroyed*) by tactical nukes causing a series of quakes between 6.4 & 7.1 on 8 & 9 July, 

41.Trona–35° 45.5′ N., 117º 22.6′ W.–several miles northwest of Trona, directly under Argus Peak. This DUMB sits on China Lake’s NWC’s land, built in the ’60s *(Neutralized with primary China Lake facility. See #15 above).**#15 is Santa Catalina Mountains**
*Update:* *1000 earthquakes in L.A, all happened in a span of weeks and in an area of 1 square mile.*

*The Underground War, Happening Now …Deep Underground Military Bases*

*Navy Intel Analysis YT video*
*China Lake update ~ intro @5:50 min. and detail @13:30 min., plus DIA ~ @26 min.*
**


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-03-07 03:22:58Reaction Score: 5


The horse of the Denver Airport Artwork reminds me of the cover of The Montauk Project book !!!

The Montauk Project was the Mother Of All Modern Black Ops Projects !!!
Wondering if there is any message here !!!
here is a link about the Denver Airport art discussed by --Daniel Phoenix III; Encounters with the golden horse statue - Conscious Hugs ... NWO stuff ...


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-04-15 10:10:26Reaction Score: 5





Starmonkey said:


> And MONTAUK
> View attachment 38082
> Ride that horse!


The video I, Pet Goat II - posted by Searching a few days ago contains visual imagery that is strikingly similar to imagery in the Montauk book cover. Eg, the comparison images in starmonkey's post comparing the Montauk book cover with Blucifer led to a question about the horse's forked tail.

Here's a screengrab from minute 06, second 28 in the I, Pet Goat II video.



which is from the scene currently visible in the preview image at the top of searching's thread. In the video, this forked tail appears in the sky in the comet scene that follows the (I presume) cleansing in the cave.

Also, we have the Christ-figure's exhalation of fire from minute 04, second 09, which resembles the fire-burst in the Suspicious Observers Catastrophe video previewed in dialectric's post in this Denver Airport thread.



I appreciate fire can be generic - one fire looks like another fire - but the forked tail imagery is very specific. And both tail and fire are being shown in the context of catastrophic events.

I've not read the Montauk book so I'm interested if anyone picked up any more details about the possible significance of the forked tail.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-04-15 14:22:41Reaction Score: 1


The Montauk Project was the only one I read and that was a very long time ago. I should like to read it once more.
That's a striking observation by Reichenbach. It cannot be accidental in my opinion. The images are nearly identical.
That has to be a monument put there with specific intent.

It's like a staged crime scene where the victims are displayed in grotesque way with specific intent. Primarily for the purposes of creating shock in most cases, and because playing with bodies, or in this case monuments, is a display of power over the victim while indicating that the same can happen to whomever they choose.

Hmm...afterthought is that it is interesting that after the creation of the Denver Airport we get 9/11 and then all this airport security. Might be far fetched but could they be related? Back in the day I went to Seatac just to wander around and look at the planes. Glad I did because that's not possible any longer, but while the Denver airport sticks out maybe there's more to the whole airport security business than meets the eye.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-15 14:43:49Reaction Score: 1




usselo said:


> The video I, Pet Goat II - posted by Searching a few days ago contains visual imagery that is strikingly similar to imagery in the Montauk book cover. Eg, the comparison images in starmonkey's post comparing the Montauk book cover with Blucifer led to a question about the horse's forked tail.
> 
> Here's a screengrab from minute 06, second 28 in the I, Pet Goat II video.
> 
> ...


They don't mention the forked tail or the glyphs really. Artistic interpretation.
Only animal it reminds me of is an earwig.
But the horse did eventually end up as far into our future as they could go, amid ruins and desolation and no people. He does liken its beginning back to WW2 and the rubble in European cities, possibly St Egidien's. There's probably a PDF out there somewhere, many summaries and extrapolations, and used to be an excellent interview with Preston Nichols and Duncan Cameron by Peter Moon in the early days on YT. Not sure it's still there.
You should see the package (BALLS) on that "Blucifer". Right up in yo face! Welcome to the mile HIGH City. Most concentration of marijuana I know of.


Dielectric said:


> The Montauk Project was the only one I read and that was a very long time ago. I should like to read it once more.
> That's a striking observation by Reichenbach. It cannot be accidental in my opinion. The images are nearly identical.
> That has to be a monument put there with specific intent.
> 
> ...


There's a reason why there are miles and miles of nothing around it. "Gotta, gotta get me outta here..." Underground.


Bear Claw said:


> Ah I was really hoping my 152m above sea level house nestled in the Chilterns far from the sea was going to suffice  but that blows me out the water.
> 
> Nonetheless, and perhaps strangely, despite never having been there or having any reason for it, I have deep within my soul always had a bit of a longing to live in Boulder Colorado. Wonder if its me intuiting summat!
> 
> I do wonder though whether there is any relevance to the Biblical promise that a flood wouldn't be used again. I would perhaps err towards any reset being different. Possibly to do with energy centres etc.


I'm SO glad not to be living over there in the megalopolis anymore. Boulder was nice thirty years ago. Montrose is still almost 6000 ft above sea level, and less crazy weather. Denver gets snow dumped on it all the time. Just a handful of days ago even!
I also have many places to escape to from here, and less traffic.
The Uncompahgres, the Cimarrons, the San Juans, Escalante and Dominguez canyons, the Black Canyon of the Gunnison, the Grand Mesa... Need I continue?


Timeshifter said:


> It may be above see level, but perhaps to survive the reset, you need to be above water, but undercover to enable you to breath, perhaps until the atmosphere settles?


Vaults and domes. Pressure control.
DIA area would also be best for some staged alien thing. East of there pretty wide open.
Battlefield Earth.


Japod said:


> I can provide all the weed your stoner heart desires brother.


Still have some from last fall. Have slowed my roll more recently. More butter or oil to make with leaf too... Still some green butter left from the holidays.


Dielectric said:


> Disconnect your emotions from the subject to find truth. The purpose of this art is multifold. It is intended to convince you that your next new rulers are divine and will, in the future, have brought a better world. It isn't telling you what else it intends to bring with this next new world.
> 
> So you're not wrong, but you are allowing your humanity to attach your own ego (the self) to the narrative of the art, and you don't want to do that. I know it's not easy because the art is designed to do this. It is not accidental artwork. You're right in that it is speaking directly to us. It is a statement of the the obvious; a need to change our values as human beings. Not too many people would disagree and the powers that be know that, after all they are ones to blame and they sure do not want you blaming them for what is happening right now, let alone what else they have planned for you.
> 
> ...


That war with the Arabic world been going on a LONG TIME. Instanbul/Constantinople, Ottoman, Byzantine, the Crusades...
The good old self-proclaimed Popes () have all but wiped the history of the Moors from the face of our heritage.
Still can't seem to completely eliminate them.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lostcauseDate: 2020-04-20 22:07:17Reaction Score: 1


Today is April 20, and marijuana smokers celebrate it as their holy day, but none of them know why.  I despise the stuff myself and think it should still be illegal.  But as this site is dedicated to discovering the truth about history, I think this is the appropriate date to let you in on a little known factoid.  In February 1964, a dozen University of Colorado students were arrested for smoking marijuana, which at the time was a felony.  The judge, William Buck, who was a conservative, declared the Colorado marijuana law unconstitutional because he saw it as an unconstitutional delegation of legislative power.  The date of his order was *April 20, 1964* [1].  The Colorado Supreme Court overruled the judge and reinstated the law the following year [2].  The editors of wackypedia note the 420 is part of cannabis culture but they don't know why [3]. So now you know the rest of the story.

[1]. Extinguishing the Thrill
[2]. People v Stark, 400 P.2d 923, Colo. 1965.
[3] 420 (cannabis culture) - Wikipedia


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-04-20 23:35:24Reaction Score: 9




lostcause said:


> Today is April 20, and marijuana smokers celebrate it as their holy day, *but none of them know why*.  *I despise the stuff myself and think it should still be illegal*.  But as this site is dedicated to discovering the truth about history, I think this is the appropriate date to let you in on a little known factoid.  In February 1964, a dozen University of Colorado students were arrested for smoking marijuana, which at the time was a felony.  The judge, William Buck, who was a conservative, declared the Colorado marijuana law unconstitutional because he saw it as an unconstitutional delegation of legislative power.  The date of his order was *April 20, 1964* [1].  The Colorado Supreme Court overruled the judge and reinstated the law the following year [2].  The editors of wackypedia note the 420 is part of cannabis culture but they don't know why [3]. So now you know the rest of the story.
> 
> [1]. Extinguishing the Thrill
> [2]. People v Stark, 400 P.2d 923, Colo. 1965.
> [3] 420 (cannabis culture) - Wikipedia


Are you serious? Please keep the judgement to yourself. It rid me of anxiety and depression. It helped me find GOD. I have a script for it from a medical practitioner.

It's as if I comment on people having toast for breakfast, and because I despise it, I think that it should be made illegal. Come on mate.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-06-26 03:34:30Reaction Score: 1


People have been asking what's been going on under the ground for quite a while...


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-26 04:41:27Reaction Score: 2




ripvanwillie said:


> People have been asking what's been going on under the ground for quite a while...


Right! I reckon wild dance parties and mass meditations.


----------

